# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  DIY LED Tube light fixture for Aquarium

## Inwares LED

Eco-quarium LED tube takes 240v power supply directly. A DIY fixture can be easily made. A step by step guide is shown below, all parts cost less than 5 dollars and can be purchased from me or local hardware store.

----------


## Inwares LED



----------


## Inwares LED



----------


## dannyfish

> 




Hi there

May i know what is the price for the T5 6000k-7000k 550mm size?

thk

----------


## ledbulblight

:Well done:  that's good led tube light diy trip,thanks for u sharing article

----------


## devil_xiaozhu

bro how much does the Eco-quarium LED tube cost? and wat is the watts? is it 2ft? can it be connected to the normal light casing circuit? thanks  :Smile:

----------


## tobi

Hi devil_xiaozhu,

I just converted my 2ft T8 Aquazonic single-tube to LED with the help of Collins last Sat. The 2ft tube is consuming 8w which is very low wattage and the brightness is amazing. If you search carefully in AQ, there is another thread that has the conversion pictures which you can either do it yourself or get them to do it for you. As for pricing, it is also available in another thread. You probably have to search and all information will be available to you.

Hope this helps!

----------


## BFG

Tobi, can you update us in a month time how the light is doing to your plants? How many tubes are you currently using for your tank? 8w per tube might not be enough for the plants. Judging brightness with the naked eye is not ideal.

----------


## ledlightfactory

I wanna to know The result of LED tube light DIY

----------


## tobi

Hi BFG, after using the LED light for 2 weeks what I noticed is it may not be suitable for all plant. My mini pelia is browning and my star moss is showing signs of darker green color and its spreading (instead of normal green color). Before I introduced into my cycling tank, all these plant looks perfectly alright even without chilled water. Initially, I didn't on my chiller for a week then with the advice of other forum bros that mini pelia needs cold water, I turned on my chiller but the situation does not seems to improve which frustrates me alot because I really like mini pelia. It may be my water but I have no clue what exactly is the problem yet.

----------


## Navanod

To be fair bro tobi, its not possible to pin the problem on lightings at this point in time. If the pelia had been in poor conditions (ie. unchilled water), it may be quite hard to recover even if you turn on the chiller now.
I provided high tech conditions (chiller, CO2, high light) with EI fert dosing to mini pelia before and they all turned brown and died anyhow. I suspect it was because I quarantined them in a tub for almost a week before putting into the tank...

----------


## AlexHcp

Hi bro tobi.. you were the one that smsed me last night? With regards to bro Navanod, i believe what he say is true ehh. I do have problems of providing optimum condition yet some of my plants will not be as lush as the others. My hunch still tells me is because of the unchilled water which you mentioned yesterday. Mini pelia needs cold water - the first week probably they wont show much signs and the problem persist onto the 2nd week hence the browning. as for lightings, i am still quite skeptical about LED lights (less those that are really expensive - i am no light expert though), currently i am using 2 X T5 ...

----------


## tobi

> To be fair bro tobi, its not possible to pin the problem on lightings at this point in time. If the pelia had been in poor conditions (ie. unchilled water), it may be quite hard to recover even if you turn on the chiller now.
> I provided high tech conditions (chiller, CO2, high light) with EI fert dosing to mini pelia before and they all turned brown and died anyhow. I suspect it was because I quarantined them in a tub for almost a week before putting into the tank...


Ya, I agreed. It's just that I'm quite disappointed after spending a fair bit on converting to LED and then my plants like going to die makes me heartache. Maybe it'll take longer time for me to really understand what really went wrong. Thanks.

----------


## tobi

> Hi bro tobi.. you were the one that smsed me last night? With regards to bro Navanod, i believe what he say is true ehh. I do have problems of providing optimum condition yet some of my plants will not be as lush as the others. My hunch still tells me is because of the unchilled water which you mentioned yesterday. Mini pelia needs cold water - the first week probably they wont show much signs and the problem persist onto the 2nd week hence the browning. as for lightings, i am still quite skeptical about LED lights (less those that are really expensive - i am no light expert though), currently i am using 2 X T5 ...


Yes, I am the one who smsed you last night. Perhaps you are right that the plant maybe dying due to inappropriate condition which I exposed them to while waiting to setup my tank. Based on what I gathered in this forum, people has been using this LED tube without much problem so that makes me decide to go for it. Frankly, I wont know whether this LED light is suitable for mini pelia given the right way of transferring from source to the tank until I tried it again. :-)

My comments here is not to defamed the merchant, I hope I dont mislead people here. I really liked the idea of LED lightings and energy savings it gives.

Till I sorted out my problem and if I do managed to resolve it, I will update again. Thanks for comments by you guys.

----------


## AlexHcp

Welcome - do let us know about the result of the LED light.. still thinking if i should change or keep to my T5 Tube...

----------


## limwsv

> Welcome - do let us know about the result of the LED light.. still thinking if i should change or keep to my T5 Tube...


It's not the visible brightness that's important. It's the brightness in the Blue wavelength and Red wavelength is used by plant's chorophyll. So, what's bright for us may not be right for the plants.

----------


## Shadow

In other word is PAR (Photosynthetically Active Radiation). google it if you want to know the detail  :Laughing:

----------


## tobi

> Welcome - do let us know about the result of the LED light.. still thinking if i should change or keep to my T5 Tube...


Its been some time since I last post my comment so I am posting my findings thus far. 1 of my mini pelia survived and seems like growing but recently developed some browning which i dont know is it algae or really browning but it does not matter because only few small parts affected. The other one had died because my shrimps have tore it apart since the browning causes it to disintegrate. As for my star moss, it is pretty much the same not as lush but doing ok and have tiny little stems sprouting out but i dont really like it and I have never seen a nicely grown star moss so no comment. I do experienced my frogbits growing very much as well. Hope this helps.

----------


## Inwares LED

Keeping plant is a never-ending quest, Tobi. Wish you all the best.




> Its been some time since I last post my comment so I am posting my findings thus far. 1 of my mini pelia survived and seems like growing but recently developed some browning which i dont know is it algae or really browning but it does not matter because only few small parts affected. The other one had died because my shrimps have tore it apart since the browning causes it to disintegrate. As for my star moss, it is pretty much the same not as lush but doing ok and have tiny little stems sprouting out but i dont really like it and I have never seen a nicely grown star moss so no comment. I do experienced my frogbits growing very much as well. Hope this helps.

----------


## tobi

> Keeping plant is a never-ending quest, Tobi. Wish you all the best.


Thanks. I sort of concentrate more on my shrimps and shrimplets and didnt give much attention to plants and rocks anymore because the lesser i put in the tank the better it is for viewing my shrimps :-)

----------


## mike8333

If seriously thinking of converting to LED, this kind of LED is not suitable for planted.
I will be embarking in converting my 5ft tank to LED, might just start a thread id anyone is interested.
Cheers

----------


## nlh4ever

how much did you spent on that setup! quite nice.

----------

